# Bend, Oregon



## jonnysebachi (Sep 28, 2008)

Here are a few pics from a recent trip over.  Having 3 kids along under 6 keeps me from getting to involved in looking for and photographing much, but I did get a few pics.

Falls on the Descutes River






[/IMG]

Ground squirrel





[/IMG]

Lizard





[/IMG]

Mountains





[/IMG]


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool!  I hope you used a telephoto lens and didn't let those kids get too close to that dangerous squirrel (I mean..chipmunk?).  The pic of the mountain is pretty nice, puts me in a hiking mood.


----------



## jonnysebachi (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm not sure but I think it is a ground squirrel.  They say the chipmunk has more of a black pattern around the eye.  And the hiking was awesome.  Sunny and about 70 F out.  Lots to see.


----------



## James H (Oct 1, 2008)

I used to go fly fishing with my dad every summer on the Descutes River in eastern oregon.  I hope that the next time I make it back up in that next of the woods I hope to get some time to do some bug hunting.


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 1, 2008)

We did a lot of fly fishing on this trip.  Hit the Metolius, Deschutes, and the Tumalo.  Tumalo was my fav.  Nice quiet stream, no one around.  Fished all evening by myself.  Ahhhh.


----------



## thumpersalley (Oct 5, 2008)

*squirrel*

Its actually a Golden Mantle, its like a giant overgrown chipmunk. They arent as skittish as chipmunks & you can get pretty close to them to take pics. Great pics of everything by the way! Kim


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 5, 2008)

Thats right, couldn't remember the name as I saw it at the High Desert Museum.  They were very tame, probably due to all the visitors feeding them. We didn't feed them, but its fun to trick them and have them come so close.  Thanks, btw.


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 7, 2008)

Here are a few more pics

Smith Rock State Park






My youngest at Smith Rock State Park






Trout at the High Desert Museum


----------



## crpy (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, breath taking:clap:

If you look close enough you can see bigfoot looking at you in the top photo


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 7, 2008)

LOL, I see little foot too.


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 11, 2008)

Very nice photos... Im jealous as well.  I would love to fish those rivers.  What do you catch.. trout, steelhead?  All we have here is mainly hatchery rainbows.... still fun tho.


----------



## jonnysebachi (Oct 11, 2008)

Hamburglar said:


> Very nice photos... Im jealous as well.  I would love to fish those rivers.  What do you catch.. trout, steelhead?  All we have here is mainly hatchery rainbows.... still fun tho.


On the Descutes and Tumalo I caught 8" native redbands.  Beautiful little trout.  On the Metolius it was a nice fat 14" rainbow.  They have monster 20" browns but I didn't get one this time.


----------

